# Still reconsidering LRCC



## IanW (Nov 11, 2018)

From what I’ve gleaned reading Victoria’s book and from other posts here would I be correct in thinking that LRCC does not respect your local folder/file structure when retaining local copies of images ?
It’s my impression that on an iMac it creates a new folder structure in “pictures/Lightroom” by date. Is this correct ?
I am also a little concerned as to how the release of Photoshop for mobile will affect the current available plans when it is released next year. I do not want to go through the process of uploading all my LR6 catalog to the cloud only to find that the plans change and possibly increase in price to a point I’m not prepared to pay. I do not require Photoshop either on my iMac or my iPad but it may well turn out that Photoshop for mobile will be rolled up into a new plan at a higher price. I don’t suppose there is any information in this regard from Adobe ?

Regards
Ian


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 11, 2018)

IanW said:


> From what I’ve gleaned reading Victoria’s book and from other posts here would I be correct in thinking that LRCC does not respect your local folder/file structure when retaining local copies of images ?
> It’s my impression that on an iMac it creates a new folder structure in “pictures/Lightroom” by date. Is this correct ?


Yes, "by date" is the way local copies of the cloud originals are stored.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 11, 2018)

IanW said:


> I am also a little concerned as to how the release of Photoshop for mobile will affect the current available plans when it is released next year. I do not want to go through the process of uploading all my LR6 catalog to the cloud only to find that the plans change and possibly increase in price to a point I’m not prepared to pay. I do not require Photoshop either on my iMac or my iPad but it may well turn out that Photoshop for mobile will be rolled up into a new plan at a higher price. I don’t suppose there is any information in this regard from Adobe ?
> 
> Regards
> Ian



We have no information on that as yet, Ian, but see it as an additional option to the current workflows


----------



## mikebore (Nov 12, 2018)

IanW said:


> From what I’ve gleaned reading Victoria’s book and from other posts here would I be correct in thinking that LRCC does not respect your local folder/file structure when retaining local copies of images ?
> It’s my impression that on an iMac it creates a new folder structure in “pictures/Lightroom” by date. Is this correct ?



This is the case as Jim says, but you can create your own folder/album structure in LRCC pointing at the date based originals. I have recreated the subject/event structure I had in my Classic masters in the Folder/Album structure in LRCC. 

Also the masters don't have to be in ~/Pictures/Lightroom ....you can put them on an external if you want. But the LRCC library does have to be in ~/Pictures.


----------



## IanW (Nov 12, 2018)

Many thanks for the replies. I was mainly seeking confirmation that my understanding was correct.
My present folder structure is pictures/2002, /2003, /2004, etc up to /2018 plus a couple of other folders for scans from my film days.
I have replicated these folders as collections in LR6 and understand that these collections will appear as albums when I convert my current LR6 catalog to an LRCC one.
It would be my intention to have LRCC retain local copies of all my images, but as you seem to have confirmed, left to it’s own devices LRCC would duplicate all my pictures in pictures/Lightroom/“by date” and I would then be free to delete all my present folder structure.
It is my understanding that LRCC could not be made to respect my present folder structure ?
All my images are either jpg or dng. Currently LR6 writes any editing into these files. Presumably LRCC does so also ?
From a previous post I submitted I am under the impression that any future edits would be written to both the cloud masters and the local copies ?

Regards
Ian


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 13, 2018)

IanW said:


> It is my understanding that LRCC could not be made to respect my present folder structure ?
> All my images are either jpg or dng. Currently LR6 writes any editing into these files. Presumably LRCC does so also ?
> From a previous post I submitted I am under the impression that any future edits would be written to both the cloud masters and the local copies ?
> 
> ...


1. Correct.
2. To be clear, LR6 (and LR Classic) does not by default write anything to the image files. There are options, however, to have LR write most (but not all) of the image metadata into the XMP section of the image file header. The image data itself is untouched, so subsequently opening the image in a non-Adobe product will show only the original unedited image. In terms of LRCC, that does not have any capability of writing to XMP for the originals, though see below.
3. Following on from that, your understanding is not correct. LRCC stores nothing directly into the image files, in the cloud or the local copies. The edits are stored in the catalog. You can export as "Original + Settings" to create a copy of any image that will have the edits attached, either in an XMP sidecar for proprietary raw files, or embedded in the image file header in the case of jpeg or dng files. But again, that's only useful if you intend to subsequently open the exported file in an application which is capable of interpreting and applying the edit metadata.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 13, 2018)

Jim Wilde said:


> LRCC stores nothing directly into the image files, in the cloud or the local copies. The edits are stored in the catalog.


I think this is a bit confusing. I believe that you mean that Lightroom CC does not store its edits _inside_ the cloud files, thereby altering them. Lightroom CC does store the edits in the cloud however, otherwise other members of the CC ecosystem would not see those edits.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 13, 2018)

That's what I meant by "stored in the catalog"....LRCC has both a local and cloud catalog.


----------



## IanW (Nov 21, 2018)

I have looked again at this and LR Classic has an option in preferences to write image edits to jpg, tiff, png, psd & dng files.
I have had this checked for a long time and so when I deleted my LR6 catalog file about a year ago and then recently rebuilt it, all the edits I had done were still there and the sliders showed the changes.
I have also tried exporting the original image and transferring it to my iPad Pro. Upon opening it in LRCC on my iPad the image still showed my previous edits but the sliders remained at their default locations.
Therefore my original question remains as to wether LRCC writes the edits to these file types, as LR6 can be set to do, and does it do so to both the cloud image and the local copy of that image ?

Regards
Ian


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 21, 2018)

No, I don't believe you can have it automatically done as in Classic. You can do it when exporting images (Original + Settings), but not to the originals in the cloud.


----------



## IanW (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks Jim that clarifies my query somewhat.
As you said earlier the edits would only be in the cloud catalog and the local catalog then.

Regards
Ian


----------

